# Couldn't really find a spot to fit this topic but I think this is the closest



## multihobbist (19 Dec 2008)

Hello,
Before I start, I'd like to stay anonymous because this may hurt my brothers and sisters in the unit

I am a Reservist NCM at this time.  I am moving on from Highschool to University and the first offer (that I got today) is in Ottawa
The course and the scholarship they are offering is quite appealing to myself.
I wish to know what has to happen if I accept their offer there.

First, I don't think I can stay with the unit if I accept the offer Ottawa to here. well over 4 hours drive, maybe even 6
I tried to do some searching but yet I find some information on how long it takes to transfer from one unit to another and the best one is to tell my CO about it.
Simply, that is just not the right time for now because there are couple more Universitie offers that I'm waiting on.

Then again, until I decide I don't want my buddies to look at me like a traitor.
Sorry for my poor searching skills but if I wasn't able to find a solid 'to date' processing for this information.
Please do attatch some links if I am missing something.

There is also another decision I need to make, which requires some information first.
Transferring into ROTP.
I know for sure that recruiting centre has the best information.
Yet, I don't think I'll be able to make a trip to CFRC for a while, and I'd like to be prepared before I even speak to a recruiter about it.
How is the transferring proces from a reserve NCM to a reg force Officer

My last question is I also heard something about the scholarship that can be granted through the army. Could you shed me some light on that?
I was planning to ask my sect. 2ic about this. He ws the person who mentioned it and his post secondary education facility is under 15 minutes drive from the Coy armoury.
I picked up my phone and thought it was a very bad idea if I stay.

I'm not yet accepting offer but I may depending on how my marks change by April.
[The other univs that I plan to go aren't too close to my unit, or even brigade neither]

Advertising the topic: I really am not sure which forum this topic belongs to. Admins please feel free to move it.


----------



## George Wallace (19 Dec 2008)

OK.  Lots of points here.  First; if you plan on going to university you may want to improve your command of the English language.  If you want to stay in the Reserves, SEARCH "Education Reimbursment".  If you want to be a Reservist and go to RMC, SEARCH "RETP".  If you want to do a Component Tranfer, then SEARCH that, and then look at what they will do if you want to go ROTP.  If you simply want to change units, make up your mind what unit you want to transfer to and approach them.  You will have to get your current CO and that new unit CO to agree to your transfer and then the ORs will process your transfer through your Area HQ/Bde HQ (depending on whether or not it is within a Bde or Area).


----------



## multihobbist (5 Apr 2010)

For use for others to use as reference:
My transfer was started and I was attached to the new unit for 3 months
through my BOR from my old unit in Meaford (she was there at the time)
and from the point when I cleared out of the unit it took 3 months to finish the transfer.

Also the education reimbursment can only be filled the year after your enrolment in school.
For example you can only get the reimbursment for the first year program in the second year.


----------

